# What puzzles can you solve?



## Filipe Teixeira (May 9, 2014)

I'm not much into solving other cubes other than the 3x3x3...

Puzzles I have but I can't solve:
Square-1
4x4x4


----------



## TDM (May 9, 2014)

All nxnxn cubes, Mega and Pyra (I'm very slow at both though), Pyramorphix, normal slidypuzzles, Square-1.


----------



## cubeaddicted (May 9, 2014)

2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, Bump cube, Pyraminx and Megaminx


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 9, 2014)

for most people on here it's probably easier to list the puzzles you own but cant solve

stuff I own but can't solve:
gear cube extreme (used to be able to solve, forgot method. could probably figure it out again but haven't tried)

stuff I can solve:
any cube size
any megaminx size
any shape mod of something else that I can solve
any supercube
all wca stuff
probably all cuboids
gear shift
gear cube
crazy 4x4 v1
crazy 4x4 v2
void stuff
siamese cubes
face turning octahedron
vertex turning octahedron
rainbow cube
pyraminx crystal

actually I was thinking earlier of new stuff I might get that isnt a variation of something I can already solve. might get eitans star or something, that seems pretty difficult

edit: ok just figured out how to do crazy 4x4 v2


----------



## Jaycee (May 9, 2014)

Things I own but can't solve: 

Square-1. I keep learning and getting my average down to like 40, but then I get bored with it and stop solving for multiple months. By the time I want to solve it again, I've forgotten everything.


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 9, 2014)

I agree, it would be easier to list the puzzles I own but can't/haven't tried to solve. So here goes:

- Square-1
- Super Square-1
- Evil Twin 3x3
- LanLan Diamond(not Skewb Diamond)
- Axis Cube

There are probably others but I can't remember all of them at the moment.


----------



## newtonbase (May 9, 2014)

I've still not got around to learning any 2x2 algs. I can do 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5 (all quite slowly) so I expect any bigger cubes would be easy enough to work out.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 9, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> I've still not got around to learning any 2x2 algs. I can do 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5 (all quite slowly) so I expect any bigger cubes would be easy enough to work out.



if you can do 3x3 then you can do 2x2


----------



## newtonbase (May 9, 2014)

Yes. I've muddled through but I'm not interested enough to learn it properly. I want to get sub 30s on 3x3 and learn blind before I look at anything else.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 9, 2014)

I haven't seen the word Fridrich in awhile. I've been using CFOP for the past few years now.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 10, 2014)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who can't solve my Square 1, haha. It's weird. I bought the mega and square 1 at the same time, and I never thought the Square 1 would be the harder puzzle.


----------



## Jihu Mun (May 10, 2014)

I can solve 2x2 to 7x7, megaminx, pyraminx, rubik's magic and mirror cube


----------



## Winkers787 (May 10, 2014)

I can solve a pyraminx, rubix magic, 2x2 3x3 4x4 5x5 
These are the only puzzles I own but I expect the higher cubes to use the same methods and be relatively easy (just take a long time)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 10, 2014)

I changed the topic so you can post what puzzles you have but can't solve.


----------



## GuRoux (May 10, 2014)

i can solve all puzzles i have, just 3x3 and 2x2.


----------



## tx789 (May 10, 2014)

I only own official puzzles which I can solve all of. (plus a gear cube it the only unofficial puzzle I have which I can solve). I have a Rubiks 360 I never use I got back in 2010. Never solved it.


----------



## LNZ (May 10, 2014)

NxNXN cubes
General cuboids
Sliding tile (MxN)
Gripple
Varikon (of all sizes)
Missing Link
Calvin's 3x3x5 iCube 3x3x4
3x3 Octangonal Barrel
Tray to cube foam puzzles and back again
Megaminx
Pyraminx
Rubik's Snake
Rubik's 360


----------



## guysensei1 (May 10, 2014)

All WCA
except square 1 and clock
Face turning octahedron
Curvy copter /helicopter cube
curvy copter skewb (from shapeways)
Rex cube
Skewb kite and basically and skewb shapemod
all 3x3 shapemods


----------



## kcl (May 10, 2014)

All WCA minus clock


----------



## DavidCip86 (May 10, 2014)

2x2-7x7, mega, pyra. Haven't really tried anything else...


----------



## Renslay (May 10, 2014)

Among many puzzles, I can solve a 4 dimensional 3x3x3x3 Rubik's Cube. I did solve it, and theoretically, I can solve any N^M Rubik's Cube, but for M > 4 the time would be awefully painful. Also once I tried to solve a 5 dimensional 2x2x2x2x2 cube, but I failed to perform my algorithms three times in a row right in the beginning, and I gave up.


----------



## JunA266 (Jun 29, 2014)

I have a Zanchi, a ShengSou 2x2, a Dayan Megaminx, a Gear Shift, a homemade 1x1 and 1x1x2 and I can solve the 3x3, the 2x2, the Gear shift but not the Megaminx, the 1x1x2 and the 1x1, never get past the first layer.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 29, 2014)

All official puzzles expect clock. I don't own a clock yet and I haven't tried any other puzzles yet.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 29, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> stuff I can solve:
> any cube size
> any megaminx size
> any shape mod of something else that I can solve
> ...



got geranium and octo star cube. octo star cube is pretty hard (but I can solve it) and the geranium is rly superimpossible


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 29, 2014)

Everything except the Helicopter Cube, 2x3x3, and the Sudokube. Helicopter Cube and 2x3x3 because I haven't learned the algs yet, and Sudokube because it's really bad quality and I can't be bothered. I should order some QJ 3x3s and stickers...


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jun 29, 2014)

All Cubic puzzles!


----------



## rj (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh dear. 
All WCA except SQ-1.


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 30, 2014)

In the last week or so I've learned Fisher cube, pyraminx and an actual method for 2x2. I have a square 1, mirror cube and skewb on order so expect to be thoroughly confused quite soon.


----------



## Bryan Chia (Sep 30, 2014)

mirror block
2x2
3x3
4x4
skewb


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Sep 30, 2014)

mirror blocks
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
6x6
megaminx-any size
pyraminx
skewb
suodoku cube
gear cube
gear shift
gear ball
supercube
mastermorphinx
void cube
quad cube
1x1 

still working on square-1
don't have a 7x7 yet.


----------



## Nestor (Oct 15, 2014)

All on this list except Octo star, Starminx, FTO and Master Penultimate. 

http://twistypuzzles.com/cgi-bin/cm-view.cgi?ckey=3102


----------



## sk8erman41 (Oct 15, 2014)

Nestor said:


> All on this list except Octo star, Starminx, FTO and Master Penultimate.
> 
> http://twistypuzzles.com/cgi-bin/cm-view.cgi?ckey=3102



Dang, that's quite the collection you got there!


----------

